# RaceDeck - New to Forum



## RaceDeck (Jan 14, 2011)

Great find! I am happy to have found this forum and look forward to sharing and learning what everyone is doing in the garage. 
Cheers 

Jorgen Moller
CEO
RaceDeckl


----------



## havasu (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome Jorgen!


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Mar 6, 2011)

RaceDeck said:


> Great find! I am happy to have found this forum and look forward to sharing and learning what everyone is doing in the garage.
> Cheers
> 
> Jorgen Moller
> ...



Jorgen, you don't miss a beat.
Are their any other garage sites I should know about?
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 9, 2011)

I still haven't had anyone explain how you prevent oil and other fluids from going through the seams and just sitting under the flooring.....Seems racedeck would be OK if you didn't do any work in your garage, I don't want to have to pull up the tiles to clean a mess under it .


----------



## mgrig (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the difference between RaceDeck and Garage Trac?


----------



## siddle (May 31, 2011)

GarageTrac is lighter than Race Deck 
GarageTrac has less rolling load capacity
A different understructure than RaceDeck.
However, GarageTrac is less expensive.


----------



## Hummer (Sep 23, 2011)

RaceDeck flooring goes in so fast it is not funny. I just did an entire motor swap in the garage on the racedeck flooring. I of course made a giant mess. The floor cleaned right up with rags. I spilled quite a bit of antifreeze and only a very small amount like less than a cup made it under the flooring. I lifted it up to look. So unless your going to wash your car in the garage it should be fine. Now I will warn you i did dent a couple of pieces of the floor with a crappy jack. But that was my fault and not the flooring. I would suggest if your goin to jack anything up on the flooring put a spare piece ontop to protect it. The flooring is great I have had epoxy and it is nice, but this just is way cooler. PS, I was also lifting a 1973 Caddy, so it is 3.5 tons of fun. 

View attachment IMG_6500.jpg


View attachment IMG_7710.jpg


----------



## d.yaros (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great!  What about the cost?  I have had concerns about using a floor jack or jack stands on it, however.


----------



## Hummer (Sep 26, 2011)

The cost was only about $1300 bucks with free shipping.


----------

